# Best (non Alcoholic) Ginger Beer



## mick8882003 (30/3/09)

I am wondering if anyone has a great non-alcoholic ginger beer recipe?

preferable k&k for the ease.

Cheers

Mick C

Edit: oh yes and I plan to keg it...


----------



## chappo1970 (30/3/09)

This is seriously good ginger beer froma damn good brewer. I have tasted this one so I can attest to how good it is. It does have chilli but you can leave that out, personally I would leave it as it just sits in the back ground and works wonders with the ginger bite.



GravityGuru said:


> It didn't take me too long to find the recipe in my notes, so here goes...
> 
> GG's GB Recipe 11/1/2009
> 
> ...



Good Luck for the non alcoholic version either brew and bottle as per the kit instructions or let it ferment out and boil at 70C for 30mins or so to evaporate the alcohol?

Edit: Read Non-Alco and realised this is an alcoholic version but can be made non-alco simply.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/09)

Life is too short to drink soft drink :super:


----------

